# For Sale; JCB 214 4x4 backhoe



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

214 Backhoe 4x4, good tires, ext. hoe, enclosed cab with good glass, good heater, 7200 hrs, everything works good. Always starts!!! Just looking to sell to buy a loader. 18,000
Paul, 440-563-6043
Jefferson ohio


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

That's a lot of hours for a backhoe. How are pins and bushings. Along with hydros


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

hyd system is great. Tons of power with the hyd. Bushings on the front are good. The bushings on the back swing are loose, the pins are not "falling out" but they are loose. Machine really works good. If I dont pull off getting a loader this year then I will use it again this year with out any worries.
Anyone is more than welcome to come look at it at test er out.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Could you send me some pics to [email protected] ?

Is this a triple 4 machine, or a standard 4x4 unit?

J.


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Pictures sent.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

pics as well, 
[email protected]


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

*Pictures*

Here are some pictures.


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

bump, bump, bump


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

*Sold*

SOLD!! Thanks


----------

